# eric - CBT info?



## Guest (May 4, 2001)

Eric,Could you tell me where I can find info on CBT? Could you also tell me how to get the ordering info on Mike's tapes. I found it the other day and now I'm not sure where it is.My case: Although the physical symptoms appeared first, I know it is the anxiety which is helping them to continue getting worse. The type of therapy that I would most benefit from would undoubtedly be hypnosis and CBT since I really need to work with my mind more than my stomach.Just a side note . . . my problems also began in Mexico. I had never had a problem EVER in my life with diarrhea until I went there. Four months later, I had another attack, and then another . . . I always felt that it had something to do with something out there but ???? Fortunately, I was not anywhere as sick as you were. I can't believe your story! I'm so glad for you - that you've been able to get help. It's also very amazing that you are helping so many others out there. Thank you for your kindness.KristiC


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

KristiC, Thanks.







How long ago did you get a 'bug' in Mexico?How long has it been? Did you go on anti-biotics for it?Dr Bolen, Kmottus and Shyra, can probably give you the best advise on the CBT, I have not done that personally.There is some information in the threads here if you search around though and here is a link. On a side note Dr Bolen's book is excellent for this.







CBT: http://ibscrohns.about.com/health/ibscrohn...s&TopNode=16950 For Mike's site its: www.ibsaudioprogram.com For a good article to read on some interesting points on this I would read. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm And this is te best site on IBS. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/ Hope that helps.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

